# Sound Design Tutorial - How To Whoosh Hit



## karelpsota (Sep 3, 2017)

Some friends were curious about the sound design process on the INSTINCT library.

Hence, I decided to do a little tutorial.

All the raw sounds were recorded in Detroit.
The sub hit was synthesized with Serum in another session.



Let me know if you like the format. (I'm experimenting with the whole tutorial thing)


----------



## NoamL (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes, this is very cool!

The final compressor on the master really glues everything together.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Exactly how tutorials should be.
Thank you


----------



## David Hall (Sep 4, 2017)

karelpsota said:


> Some friends were curious about the sound design process on the INSTINCT library.
> 
> Hence, I decided to do a little tutorial.
> 
> ...



easy and straight to the point.. make more!


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Exactly how tutorials should be.
> Thank you



agreed 100%. All visual and musical auditory. No verbal.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 4, 2017)

karelpsota said:


> Some friends were curious about the sound design process on the INSTINCT library.
> 
> Hence, I decided to do a little tutorial.
> 
> ...




thank you for doing this. Though I have my own ways of going about trailer sound design, your video helped a lot. Bookmarked your channel


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 4, 2017)

I would have left the bass in the kick so that it 'thudded' more on the hit. Sidechain the sub hit against it. Without a solid low thud you lose a lot of power!

-DJ


----------



## karelpsota (Sep 4, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> I would have left the bass in the kick so that it 'thudded' more on the hit. Sidechain the sub hit against it. Without a solid low thud you lose a lot of power!
> 
> -DJ



Exactly my thoughts haha. These are really good tips too.

My anterior-self made this sound 6 month ago. When I opened the session again, I was very surprised how each individual sound kind of sucked on its own. The EQ on the kick is terrible and I probably should have side-chained the low end for punch.

I think there's also room for improvement in the mids and high domain. The metal tones are slightly clashing. A bit of substrative EQing around 3k 4K would prevent blowing everybody's ears out.


----------



## Chandler (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks, this is a really useful tutorial. I hope you make more like this in the future.


----------

